# Anyone have a Royal Concorde youngster?



## seabsicuit2 (3 May 2011)

Also in Comp riders but will try in here too- 

I am just wondering if there was anyone here that has a youngster by RC? Have a mini RC on its way & would love to see /hear from owners of other mini royal concordes!


----------



## no_no_nanette (3 May 2011)

Sorry, can't help but would just like to say that I'd be really interested in seeing your mini-Concorde when it arrives!  What is your mare's breeding?

RC was standing with Peadar and Nadine at Cullintra Stud - is he still there?  I did consider him quite seriously for my ISH mare a while back, but she is being "borrowed" by a friend this year and put to Archie to breed a foal for them - but would love to see your RC foal for future reference!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (4 May 2011)

Yes I'll put some pics up when Mini Me arrives!!

The mare is a thoroughbred that was an excellent jumper, more like an overgrown J.A jumping pony- very speedy but carefull and scopey, she would have made a nice eventer but just did far too much too young when racing.

She has lovely National Hunt bloodlines which have also done very well at eventing! Her full brother has won point to points & her motherline has had a few grand national runners like Vic Venturi and Tremallt.
 She is by Beneficial out of a Gothland/ Gala Performance mare,actually happens to have a similar damline to Headley Britannia & over to you!

ETS- Yes R.C is still with Paeder and Nadine at Cullintra & will be for this year to concentrate on his stud career. Very dissappointed that he is not coming over to the uk to be jumped by Shane this year!! :-(


----------



## wigum (4 May 2011)

The new stallion book and the Irish field say he is standing with Michael Hutchinson in Ballyquirke stud alongside Puissance.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (4 May 2011)

Wigum is right.He is standing IN Gowran,Co Kilkenny this year.I was talking to his owners last week and they said the the stallion book was wrong for this year.


----------



## wigum (4 May 2011)

yeah, i got a sheet of paper stapled into my one with the amended details for royal concorde.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (4 May 2011)

Irish stallions can be such a task to track down!!!


----------



## Eothain (4 May 2011)

He's with Hutchinson's. I'm actually putting together a website for them along with my better half so all the details will be on it when we get it finished.

I don't have a Royal Concorde ... but I will!!!


----------



## victoria adams (6 May 2011)

Yes I have a Royal Concorde youngster - well rising 7 this year - gelding. Has amazing movement, massive scopey jump, very brave, and fast - I'm just along for the ride. Very honest and faithful, with a sensible head - can you tell I love him?
You are very lucky to be having a foal by him - I'm sure you won't be disappointed.
PS - Lucinda Green saw me jumping him at a local show and came up to me and said - what a lovely horse with loads of scope - recommendations don't come better than that!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (6 May 2011)

He sounds fab- how exciting!! What sort of mare was he out of?


----------



## wigum (22 May 2011)

Here is one of Royal Concorde's oldest progeny - annestown.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbBGadVybLQ&feature=feedu


----------



## victoria adams (19 July 2011)

He is out of an ISH sect A premium brood mare. He is about 16 hands


----------

